# Fenix P3D Q5 Review



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

*FUNCTION*
It has four levels of brightness and a S.O.S. and strobe setting as well. The light has two modes of use. A general mode and a Turbo mode, so the light can be turned on in either the dimmest level of output or the brightest depending on whether the head is screwed all the way down or not. A slight press (not click) of the tailcap will move the light to the next level of brightness. If the light is accidently clicked off (instead of slightly pressed) it will turn off. If you click it back on in less than two seconds it will turn on in the next level, but if you wait more than two seconds it will reset. The levels function in this method:

Turn head 1/4 turn counter clockwise: Low,Medium,High,S.O.S. (repeat)
Head tightened all the way: Turbo,Strobe (repeat)

*OUTPUT*

General Mode: 12 lumens (low) -> 53 lumens (med) -> 120 lumens (high) -> SOS 
Turbo Mode: 215 lumens (Turbo) -> Strobe 

These numbers are taken directly from Fenix. They tend to be a little high, but expect them to be rather close to the real amount of lumens coming out of the front of this light. The output on low is rather low but still enough to walk around inside a house or for up close work output, while the output on turbo is shocking. 
I have a Lux meter and took some readings. The first reading is a Lux reading of the center (hotspot) of the beam. The second reading is a lux reading of spill beam of the light. The third reading is from doing a ceiling bounce and checking the light meter to determine the total output of the light. The number itself means virtually nothing, but it does show exactly how much brighter each setting is from the one before it. 

P3D Q5:
Low:
140 Lux, 10 spill, .8 overall
Medium:
730 Lux, 40 spill, 3.6 overall
High:
1710 Lux, 70 spill, 8.1 overall 
Turbo:
3050 Lux, 150 spill, 15.2 overall 

L2T V.2 Rebel 80 
Low:
260 Lux, 10 spill, 1.1 overall 
1,900 Lux, 50 spill, 8.0 overall 

As you can see the P3D Q5 is nearly twice as bright as the L2T on high which is rated at 135 lumens and was tested at over 100 lumens by another very knowledgable member. Keeping that in mind I would estimate the P3D Q5 to be around 190 lumens or so out the front! :rock:

*RUNTIME*
65 hours @ 12 lumens on Low
13 hours @ 53 lumens on Medium 
4.8 hours @ 120 lumens on High 
1.8 hours @ 215 lumens on Turbo 

These numbers are taken right from Fenix, and are done with two primary CR123 cells. For the most part they are pretty identical to how the light will actually perform, and in some cases a little short. Usually you will get more than their quoted runtimes on the Low and Medium settings. The light uses constant current regulation so you will have perfectly flat runtime (no dimming) without any flickering at all on the low modes which is associated with PWM. Very efficient. 

*SIZE/WEIGHT*
The light is 4.5" long and is .8" in diameter. It weights 2.8 ounces or 81 grams with batteries installed. 
Considering that it is a 2 x CR123 light it is very small. The light feels very nice in your hand and is easy to hold. I would consider it pocketable in a coat pocket or a deep pant/cargo pocket. 

*BEZEL*
It has a UCL lens with AR coating and has a very nice textured metal reflector. In my specific unit the LED is very nicely centered. Fenix has had problems in the past with off center emitters, but hopefully they have corrected this or at least cut down on the problem. 

*BODY/TAILCAP*
The entire light is made of aircraft grade aluminum and is coated with type III hard annodize. This makes the light quite a bit more durable than your average flashlight. The body is very steamlined and sleek in appearance. It has some knurling to improve grip, but honestly it doesn't do much of anything since the light is rather slippery, and the knurling isn't aggressive enough. 
The tailcap is a reverse clickie and has a nice textured rubber boot. It has two small holes for installing a lanyard. 

*OTHER*
The light is waterproof IPX-8 standard.
The tailcap is recessed so that the light can tailstand to act as a candle in a room/tent/etc. 

*PROS*
Great runtime, amazing brightness, small/lightweight, good build quality/finish, multiple levels of brightness, very white tint. Nearly everything!

*CONS*
If I had to list one I would say the light could be rather slippery if it got wet. Because of this I recommend using a lanyard if there is any possibility of the light getting wet so prevent the possibility of dropping the light.


----------



## DragonFlame (Nov 3, 2007)

I've lost touch with the news on CPF and the flashlight world for quite a few months now .... are the P3D's brightness levels achieved via constant current regulation, or is it PWM ?


DF


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

DragonFlame said:


> I've lost touch with the news on CPF and the flashlight world for quite a few months now .... are the P3D's brightness levels achieved via constant current regulation, or is it PWM ?
> 
> 
> DF


 
The P3D (along with L*D/P*D series) are all constant current regulation. Perfectly flat regulation throughout the entire life of the batteries with no flickering what so ever! I should have added this to my review. I'll update it now. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2007)

Adiron-destroyer, I appreciate your effort man, and Fenix lights are wonderful for the prices. BUT, I would recommend you to either conduct actual output/runtime tests for future reviews rather than just taking the numbers wholesale from the manufacturer and posting them in the review. It makes the review reads more like an ad. If you don't have the time to do your own tests, then just skip the numbers and post your impressions from handling the light.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

daveman said:


> Adiron-destroyer, I appreciate your effort man, and Fenix lights are wonderful for the prices. BUT, I would recommend you to either conduct actual output/runtime tests for future reviews rather than just taking the numbers wholesale from the manufacturer and posting them in the review. It makes the review reads more like an ad. If you don't have the time to do your own tests, then just skip the numbers and post your impressions from handling the light.


 

I did do actual output numbers for all levels. I don't have the equipment to do runtime graphs. The reason I posted the manufacturers runtime numbers are because they are dead on, if not even a little short on some of the quotes. I can take them down if you feel they make this review seem like an ad, but I thought they might help someone who wanted all the information (beamshots/output/runtime) on this light in one single place. 
Thanks for the suggestion either way.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2007)

No need man, just wanted to let you know where I think the review could've been better, I should've used pm instead.


----------



## 1 what (Nov 4, 2007)

But I've already got an (old) P3D............soooo tempting. Thanks for your impressions.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 4, 2007)

"No need man, just wanted to let you know where I think the review could've been better, I should've used pm instead."

Next time I'll try and see if I can do some runtime graphs myself. I should be able to since I have a Lux meter, but I'll have to sit there and moniter it and graph it by hand every 5 minutes or so. I'm open to all suggestions so don't worry about it. 

"But I've already got an (old) P3D............soooo tempting. Thanks for your impressions."

No problem, I'm glad you like the review. Since you already have the old P4 version I'm not sure buying the new one is worth it unless you really want the textured reflector or the extra lumens. I don't have a old P3D to compare it to but the difference in output while there won't be dramatic to the human eye.


----------



## BGater (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the review and nice beamshots. :thumbsup: Been thinking about this one with Q5, now im sold.


----------



## NA8 (Nov 5, 2007)

1 what said:


> But I've already got an (old) P3D............soooo tempting.



Not to worry. There's more LED's in the queue: Rebel 120, Cree R2, Cree R4. etc etc.


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 5, 2007)

How about the heat dissipated when in 100% output. Q5 is a current eater; heat generation shall be a great problem for those small-head flashlights.


----------



## techwg (Nov 5, 2007)

im told its same heat, and i think im going to buy one very soon indeed


----------



## techwg (Nov 5, 2007)

This figure of lux confuses me, on the review of the original CE version the lux was rated as following (here)
Turbo Spot	3247 Lux

Your rating of the Q5 would seem that its the same brightness?? is this a confusion or is something wrong with the figures?
Thanks 
WG



adirondackdestroyer said:


> P3D Q5:
> 
> Turbo:
> 3050 Lux, 150 spill, 15.2 overall


----------



## BGater (Nov 5, 2007)

Probably the textured reflector on the new Q5 thats lowering the Lux output below the older P3D with smooth reflector. :thinking:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 5, 2007)

techwg said:


> This figure of lux confuses me, on the review of the original CE version the lux was rated as following (here)
> Turbo Spot 3247 Lux
> 
> Your rating of the Q5 would seem that its the same brightness?? is this a confusion or is something wrong with the figures?
> ...


 
That review was the original versoin that used a smooth reflector which gives it much more throw. 
The Q5 version uses a very nice textured reflector which smooths out the beam (no rings) and gives it a MUCH brighter flood, and larger hotspot, but it does cut down on the throw. 
The Q5 version is around 70 lumens brighter according to runtime/output graphs done by Chevrofreak, so they are far from the same output. 

This is the first light I've owned in a while that truely amazed me. Very small size and flat our jaw dropping output which runs for 100 minutes flat regulation! 

If you aren't willing to pull the trigger right away, don't worry. Fenix will most likely update the light with an R2 in a couple months (or possibly less) as soon as they are widely available.


----------



## zerafull (Nov 5, 2007)

heu.... 150 lumens in turbo the P3D ??? it's all ?


----------



## daveman (Nov 6, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The Q5 version uses a very nice textured reflector which smooths out the beam (no rings) and gives it a MUCH brighter flood, and larger hotspot, but it does cut down on the throw.


That's what I want from an edc...


----------



## cannesahs (Nov 6, 2007)

zerafull said:


> heu.... 150 lumens in turbo the P3D ??? it's all ?



No. about 200lumes according chevrofreak. And in original post says that was luxes, not absolute luxes - relative to his meter.


----------



## cannesahs (Nov 6, 2007)

techwg said:


> This figure of lux confuses me, on the review of the original CE version the lux was rated as following (here)
> Turbo Spot 3247 Lux
> 
> Your rating of the Q5 would seem that its the same brightness?? is this a confusion or is something wrong with the figures?
> ...



Different lux-meters, different readings. They need to be calibrated. And part of difference comes from reflector as someone already said.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 6, 2007)

zerafull said:


> heu.... 150 lumens in turbo the P3D ??? it's all ?


 
Nope, this bad boy puts out between 190-200 lumens. Brightest LED flashlight I have ever seen.


----------



## zerafull (Nov 6, 2007)

okay thank


----------



## techwg (Nov 6, 2007)

im waiting for an OP q5 p3d to get to my house hopefully tomorow. It will be different to my original P3D CE smooth, but i think its going to be the old case of P60 vs P61 surefire bulbs, Tight beam 65lm or wider beam at 120lm but it seems to be same brightness since its spread wider in the beam. this new Q5 should be a great temp blinder for those self defence conscious ?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 6, 2007)

techwg said:


> im waiting for an OP q5 p3d to get to my house hopefully tomorow. It will be different to my original P3D CE smooth, but i think its going to be the old case of P60 vs P61 surefire bulbs, Tight beam 65lm or wider beam at 120lm but it seems to be same brightness since its spread wider in the beam. this new Q5 should be a great temp blinder for those self defence conscious ?


 
I don't have an original P4 P3D but someone else took some beamshots comparing the Q5 textured to the P4 smooth and the hotspot of the Q5 was much larger. 
The Q5 version should look much brighter to your eyes. The side spill is insanely bright on turbo. That's what impresses me the most about the beam. The sidespill is so much brighter than anything else I have it's not even a close call. 
I think you'll love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## techwg (Nov 7, 2007)

im pretty certain im going to love the Q5, its just like when i got the P61 for my Surefure G2, i wory about what its going to be like. You would normally expect extra brightness, but with the OP, it in my guess and from what people say is a wider beam and more spill, which i like, but the brightness in the spot area compared to the standard Cree P4 P3D is what gets me, im hoping i can look at the beam and see its at least the same or better, i would hate the beam to be less powerful, but spread wider. its really gotto hit at least the "brightness" of the original in the beam surely?


----------



## cmichael (Nov 7, 2007)

The P3D Q5 have less side spill than P3D REB100 and more ringy beam, just got little more throw than Reb100.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 7, 2007)

I, too, am very pleased with my Fenix P3D Q5. I particularly like the orange switch cover and the new olive drab type III HA finish. Well done Fenix for producing this eminantly suitable EDC torch wonder, and at a competitive price.

I have one niggle, however.

It seems natural to me that due to the smoothness and smallness of the barrel of the P3D, it lends itself less to a cigar type grip, more to a fist grip - tactical if you will - with thumb over switch ready to zap out the lumens! Only my switch is a bit stiff and I can't get any force to it with my large thumbs!!

What I really need is a ring with a grip like the detonator grip that Lighthound sells, but without the space for an extra cell.

I've just checked again and my left thumb finds it easier but still awkward.

I will start doing thumb press ups to ensure switchability!!

Cool light.

Be lucky............


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 8, 2007)

wow... what a post! i didn't even see this before i posted about it being my choice for my very first quality LED light. i don't know what an R2 is and don't know if i should wait for one to come in this light... but everything i've seen, heard, and read about this light is nothing but an excuse to buy one... if not 2. anyway, hope i'm making the right decision. talked to fenix store and i'll be getting the rechargeables batts and the charger along with the black p3d q5. this is thoroughly pleasing to read and again, i hope i won't be disappointed!! pm or msg here if you have anything else i should know!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 8, 2007)

medicmerlynn said:


> wow... what a post! i didn't even see this before i posted about it being my choice for my very first quality LED light. i don't know what an R2 is and don't know if i should wait for one to come in this light... but everything i've seen, heard, and read about this light is nothing but an excuse to buy one... if not 2. anyway, hope i'm making the right decision. talked to fenix store and i'll be getting the rechargeables batts and the charger along with the black p3d q5. this is thoroughly pleasing to read and again, i hope i won't be disappointed!! pm or msg here if you have anything else i should know!


 
Personally I'd pick this light up right now! When someone says "R2" they are referring to the upcoming Cree bin. The best bin on the market right now is the Q5 which this light uses. The R2 will be a little bit more efficient, but the difference in brightness won't be noticable.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 8, 2007)

sounds friggin awesome then... can't wait to get it!! just don't know what to expect though... hope i'm shocked


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 8, 2007)

medicmerlynn said:


> sounds friggin awesome then... can't wait to get it!! just don't know what to expect though... hope i'm shocked


 
If you don't know what to expect then you will be freaking amazed! What is the best (or brightest) light you have handled in person? I've handled dozens of high quality lights that were/are considered very bright, and this blows them all away in terms of output. 
200 lumens for 100 minutes in a pocketable light is hard to beat. Please post back in here when it arrives with your reaction.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 8, 2007)

well... my favorite light for work purposes... paramedic/rescue... is my Streamlight TL3... i also modded a mag 2-c with 3 cr123s and a 6-cell krypton bulb. i LOVE that light too. my dad actually wanted the one i had because he liked it so much, so i made us both one. i want to put the xenon bulb in there for some extra output. also, i made him and i the 'contractor' light with 3 cr123s and a 6-cell light. http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/mod-a-5-flashlight-into-a-95-light-261114.php just because that's the only thing i could do at the time. we both love them for their purposes. also, just wanted to do something and had the parts to play... so i did. other than that, i bought the TL3 because at the time it was the brightest, to my knowledge, light on the market and i abosolutely love it. but, i'm thinking, from everything i've read/heard/seen that the fenix might just put it to shame.


----------



## techwg (Nov 8, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Personally I'd pick this light up right now! When someone says "R2" they are referring to the upcoming Cree bin. The best bin on the market right now is the Q5 which this light uses. The R2 will be a little bit more efficient, but the difference in brightness won't be noticable.



So it would have higher runtime by not converting energy to heat? or just that the led wont burn out as quick? i would think if its more efficient, and people were talking about heat last time i heard efficient, then it should save some battery life since making heat takes energy.?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 8, 2007)

techwg said:


> So it would have higher runtime by not converting energy to heat? or just that the led wont burn out as quick? i would think if its more efficient, and people were talking about heat last time i heard efficient, then it should save some battery life since making heat takes energy.?


 
I doubt the runtime would be any longer since they will most likely drive the LED at the same current so the R2 would give slightly more brightness.


----------



## daveman (Nov 9, 2007)

That would be correct. Also, I highly doubt Fenix will upgrade to the R2 emitter when R4 is just around the corner; the little gains in output by switching from Q5s to R2s will soon be dwarfed by the arrival of R4s on the scene. Fenix's last upgrade took them from P4s to Q5s .


----------



## DragonFlame (Nov 9, 2007)

A few questions, guys .... 
1) Do you guys know whether the Rebel Premium 100 P3D-s have textured reflectors as well?
2) What's the difference between the textured reflector and the orange peel one?
3) Is there any difference in brightness between the CreeQ5 Fenixes an the Rebel 100 ones?
4) What about that R4 LED? How bright should that one be?


DF


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 9, 2007)

DragonFlame said:


> A few questions, guys ....
> 1) Do you guys know whether the Rebel Premium 100 P3D-s have textured reflectors as well?
> 2) What's the difference between the textured reflector and the orange peel one?
> 3) Is there any difference in brightness between the CreeQ5 Fenixes an the Rebel 100 ones?
> ...


 
1). The Rebel 100 also has a textured reflector.
2). There is no difference. They are the same thing, just a different way of saying it.
3). Yes. The Q5 version is roughly 45 lumens brighter on the turbo setting. 
4). I'm not sure, but the R4 should be quite a bit brighter.


----------



## techwg (Nov 9, 2007)

i have my P3D Q5 with OP reflector, and its impressed the living bacteria from my colon. The beam is so much nicer and more useful than my original CE version with smooth reflector. Throw is still really good also, i had this notion that the throw would suck, but nope its a really nice well rounded light, for throw and illumination area. Sure its not as collectively brighter than the CE version because the beam is not as condenced, but wow, this light is a good 4.5 star from me!


----------



## vic2367 (Nov 10, 2007)

very good review...thank you


----------



## cmichael (Nov 10, 2007)

techwg said:


> i have my P3D Q5 with OP reflector, and its impressed the living bacteria from my colon. The beam is so much nicer and more useful than my original CE version with smooth reflector. Throw is still really good also, i had this notion that the throw would suck, but nope its a really nice well rounded light, for throw and illumination area. Sure its not as collectively brighter than the CE version because the beam is not as condenced, but wow, this light is a good 4.5 star from me!


 
I would like to see P3D R4 bin with smooth reflector..


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2007)

cmichael said:


> I would like to see P3D R4 bin with smooth reflector..


 
I love the idea of a R4 bin P3D. I can only imagine how insanely bright it would be on turbo! Hopefully it will be out for Christmas 2008! :thumbsup:


----------



## C3|Nik (Nov 11, 2007)

The brightest light I know by now is the MagLite 4D with the LED Upgrade.
Is the P3D Q5 brighter than the MagLite?


----------



## techwg (Nov 11, 2007)

as far as i know the 6D mag is about as bright or less than the Q5, but the mag will always win for throw. look how big the head is !


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2007)

C3|Nik said:


> The brightest light I know by now is the MagLite 4D with the LED Upgrade.
> Is the P3D Q5 brighter than the MagLite?


 
The P3D Q5 is much MUCH brighter than the MagLED series. I have a 3D MagLED which has the same output as the 4D. I'll test it tonight in terms of total output and post them here. The MagLED has much more throw than the P3DQ5, but I bet the P3DQ5 has around 3x as much total output if not more.


----------



## DragonFlame (Nov 11, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The Q5 version is roughly 45 lumens brighter [than the R100 one] on the turbo setting.



Is the difference in brightness so large? The Fenix specs only mention about 15 lumens or so ....

Did I understand corectly, do the Rebel LEDs have a warmer tint than the Q5 Cree-s ?

DF


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2007)

"The brightest light I know by now is the MagLite 4D with the LED Upgrade.
Is the P3D Q5 brighter than the MagLite?"

Alright I got around to doing some overal output numbers with my lux meter. I did every single light I own including the 3D MagLED, here they are:

Fenix L1P SXOH Luxeon = 2.2
True Value 3D 30 LED Light = 2.8
Streamlight 4AA Luxeon = 3.2
Maglite 3D MagLED = 4.2
Fenix P3D Q5 Turbo = 15.1
2C Mag ROP Low bulb = 21.9
20 CP Spotlight = 86.1
Power On Board HID = 182.6

As you can see the Fenix P3D Q5 is nearly 4 times as bright as the MagLED 3D. The amount of light this thing puts out is unreal! 

"Is the difference in brightness so large? The Fenix specs only mention about 15 lumens or so"

I know that Fenix rates the P3D Q5 only 15 lumens brighter than the Rebel 100 version, but independant testing has shown it to be around 45 lumens brighter on Turbo.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 11, 2007)

ok, i know my first review was a ridiculously long epic, but i don't think i could be more thrilled with a flashlight. i do wish the color was different, but fenix got it right. more to come. gonna change my review and make it more readable. anyone thinking about this light... get it. if you have the chance, compare the models (rebel, q5, etc...) to see what you like but get the aw123 recharge batts, extra output and rechargeable... what else could you ask for? overall, very impressed with fenix....


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2007)

medicmerlynn said:


> ok, i know my first review was a ridiculously long epic, but i don't think i could be more thrilled with a flashlight. i do wish the color was different, but fenix got it right. more to come. gonna change my review and make it more readable. anyone thinking about this light... get it. if you have the chance, compare the models (rebel, q5, etc...) to see what you like but get the aw123 recharge batts, extra output and rechargeable... what else could you ask for? overall, very impressed with fenix....


 
LOL. Don't worry about the long epic thread. Next time trying using some paragraphs though and it won't intimidate readers so much. 
I'm glad you like the light (I knew you would) so much! It's my favorite light and it still impresses me everytime I use it. If Fenix could make a light just like this but with a ultra low (2 lumen) setting it would be PERFECT! I'm waiting...:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrody (Nov 12, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> If you don't know what to expect then you will be freaking amazed! What is the best (or brightest) light you have handled in person? I've handled dozens of high quality lights that were/are considered very bright, and this blows them all away in terms of output.
> 200 lumens for 100 minutes in a pocketable light is hard to beat. Please post back in here when it arrives with your reaction.


 
i cant wait for his reaction! he will be amazed for sure. im still amazed by my p1d q5 everytime i use it when i take the dog out at night. BRIGHT! i have an original p3d and im trying so hard to hold back on buying yet another fenix. hmm...


----------



## C3|Nik (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the testing adirondackdestroyer 
I'm gonna get the P3D CE Q5 today or tomorrow as well and a do not know what to espect either.

So lets see. I'll report back.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Nov 12, 2007)

I broke down and bought the Q5 to replace my original P3D-CE. I wanted to try out the new OP reflector, and I wanted to buy PEU's 3 cell body upgrade (If I'm going to upgrade I might as well get the latest greatest head). You can put me on the record as saying this light is really great. The OP reflector didn't have as much texture as I would have hoped, thus now as much flood as I would have hoped, but it has a nice compromise between flood and throw. I'm not complaining. A very bright light. Can light up trees like day time. 

Has anyone done a runtime on the three cell body yet?

:thumbsup:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 12, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> I broke down and bought the Q5 to replace my original P3D-CE. I wanted to try out the new OP reflector, and I wanted to buy PEU's 3 cell body upgrade (If I'm going to upgrade I might as well get the latest greatest head). You can put me on the record as saying this light is really great. The OP reflector didn't have as much texture as I would have hoped, thus now as much flood as I would have hoped, but it has a nice compromise between flood and throw. I'm not complaining. A very bright light. Can light up trees like day time.
> 
> Has anyone done a runtime on the three cell body yet?
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
I'm glad you like it. I thought the OP is just about perfect, but I like a light with a little bit of throw so if you want only flood then it isn't perfect for ya. 
I take mine outside at night and the Turbo setting still boggles my mind! 

http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D CE Q5/Fenix P3D CE Q5 - max - 2 and 3 cells.png

There is a runtime graph of both the two and three cell versions done by the great Chevrofreak. Enjoy.


----------



## C3|Nik (Nov 12, 2007)

I would appreaciate to see some (more) outdoor beamshots of the P3D Q5. 
Can't wait to get it tomorrow evening.
Unfortunately I'm gonna be at school until 6pm. :shakehead

Play truant for a torch!?. :laughing:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 12, 2007)

C3|Nik said:


> I would appreaciate to see some (more) outdoor beamshots of the P3D Q5.
> Can't wait to get it tomorrow evening.
> Unfortunately I'm gonna be at school until 6pm. :shakehead
> 
> Play truant for a torch!?. :laughing:


 
Deal. I'll take some right now. I can take some comparison shots between it and the L2T V.2 Rebel 80 if you'd like. I have the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon if you would like to see that as well.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Nov 12, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm glad you like it. I thought the OP is just about perfect, but I like a light with a little bit of throw so if you want only flood then it isn't perfect for ya.
> I take mine outside at night and the Turbo setting still boggles my mind!
> 
> http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix%20P3D%20CE%20Q5/Fenix%20P3D%20CE%20Q5%20-%20max%20-%202%20and%203%20cells.png
> ...


 

Cool thanks for the link. I don't understand the graph though. They both read 2x panasonic max. I'm guessing the 175 min runtime is actually 3x?


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 14, 2007)

wow... on day number 3 with the light... wow... that's all i can say. been playing nonstop with the light. there is no way i can put it down. just not an option. this light is just friggin incredible. th 'ONLY' problem is the color of the led. i'd prefer it to be just a bit warmer, but it is awesome. i don't even want to think what the other guys are missing who have the older versions. also, i don't know how fenix can make this light better. but if they ever do, i'll buy one with no questions asked. OH!! and guys and gals... revamped my epic post review with a bit of help. should actually be readable now. please reread it if you tried a first time... thx!!


----------



## C3|Nik (Nov 14, 2007)

I fully agree.
This light is so freakin' great!
I got it yesterday and what can I say? It beats my brother's MagLite 4D Cell with LED Upgrade. Now he's a litte desperate because of that. 

However, this is the brightest light I have ever seen! Especially with such a small form factor.

When I got it I was really shocked (in a negative way!) because the light would not turn on! Fully charged batteries were inside of cause.
Then I realised that if you spin the end-cap of the light (were the switch is fit in) it will finally turn on.
I think thats a function to prevent you from turning on the light unintended.
So, don't worry just spin the cap. 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## stevezw (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your reviews and information. Based on your glowing reports I have ordered a P3D Q5 from PTS-Flashlights. I expect to have by Friday. I am looking forward to playing with it and comparing it to my Wolf-Eyes M90-13V Rattlesnake (300+ Lumens). I love the brightness of the Rattlesnake, but it is too big to put in a pocket. I am also looking forward to the longer battery life of an LED.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 14, 2007)

stevezw, man, kinda wish you hadn't ordered the Q5... big mistake... you're gonna regret buying all those other lights you got man.  this thing is just absolutely ridiculous. way small, WAY bright, way cool... ridiculous... just simply ridiculous... can't think of a single thing to complain about... other than the fact fenix is responsible for me being poor.... this light is an absolute marvel.


----------



## DragonFlame (Nov 15, 2007)

I just wanted to check with you ....
I will get longer runtimes with 2 X R123 batts that just one 17670, right?


DF


----------



## stevezw (Nov 15, 2007)

medicmerlynn said:


> stevezw, man, kinda wish you hadn't ordered the Q5... big mistake... you're gonna regret buying all those other lights you got man.  this thing is just absolutely ridiculous. way small, WAY bright, way cool... ridiculous... just simply ridiculous... can't think of a single thing to complain about... other than the fact fenix is responsible for me being poor.... this light is an absolute marvel.



Thanks for the warning, you had me scared for a moment. I'll let you know how I feel about the P3D once it gets in. You have also given me a project to do. I'm going to inventory all the flashlights that I have actually collected.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome man... i should do the same... i wonder if i'll ever use any of the other flashlights i have...


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 16, 2007)

I compared my P3D-Q5 to my P3D-Premium 100 (Rebel), and it's hard to say which I prefer. I tested (briefly) three ways. Total output (“ceiling bounce”), beam configuration (throw and spread) and color rendition.

The total output of the Q5 was visibly greater than the Premium 100. 

The Q5's throw was noticeably greater than the Premium 100's, but its footprint, although wider than the standard P3DCE, was more narrowly focused than the Premium 100.

The Premium 100's warm white provided noticeably more accurate color rendition as well as a slightly more "three dimensional" view when outside, especially in distinguishing between different shades of green.

Conclusion: For throw and greater brightness choose the Q5. For a wider footprint, better color rendition and less "light tunnel" effect while retaining very good throw choose the Premium 100.

So far, I've noticed three different P3D reflectors. The original smooth reflectors, the LOP oif the Premium 100 (although some might consider it light-medium OP), and what I call VLOP - very light OP of the Q5.

For greatest throw get a Q5 with smooth reflector, though I'm not sure if that service is available.

For ultimate throw get a P2D Q5 and mount it on a P3D body. Despite the P2D's VLOP reflector I expect the combination to be a virtual flamethrower. I did this with the original P3DCE and L2D CE (smooth reflector) and it still significantly outthrows my P3DQ5. 

Brightnorm


----------



## roof (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't imagine that's the Fenix is better and brighter than the Lumapower M1 hunter (cree led)?.

I have a Fenix L2D with cree led, I'm was not impressed by that light. The Lumapower M1 hunter I bought was much better.

Is it really true that the Fenix P3D is so good!!!


----------



## heztai (Nov 25, 2007)

My gf just bought me a fenix P3D CE with XR-E 160 lumens 6 output with OP for my birthday. Wow I am pretty impressed with this light. I am a LEO and I have a wolf eyes defender, pelican 7060, and pelican M6 with HO-9 drop in...man, I didn't expect this light to be this bright and have this kind of quality. 

She doesn't know much about flashlight and she worried that she got my the wrong light...well, I went back to the store and check out the P3D Q5 thinking, damn, she should have got me the Q5 instead. So I talked to the store clerk and compared the P3D CE and the Q5...the CE is about 10 bucks CDN more than the Q5...hmm, why's that... (no idea) and so I turned the light on to see it visually. To my surprise, I find that the CE version is brighter than the Q5 version, and that the beam colour is much nicer and less green than the Q5, despite that the Q5 is suppose to be 45 lumens brighter than the CE.


----------



## snakyjake (Dec 6, 2007)

Great post. Do you have the Fenix P3D Rebel 100 to compare? I liked the room shots. It's easier to see how well the beam and spill light up objects at distance, and better than wall shots. Photos outside would also show a comparison of beam versus throw, but with more distant objects.

Not sure how the camera was mounted, but a camera on a tripod would prevent the blurry photos.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Davekan (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it easy to change the reflector to a smooth one. I have not

tried to take my, P3D-Q5 apart yet.


Thanks Dave


----------



## Alan B (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice review, so I bought one.

Now I'm testing this new P3Dq5. It seems to work fine on 2xCR123A. However when I put 2xRCR123 (3.7V rechargeables) in, the low beam setting light output gets strange:

1) the low beam intensity on rechargeables is much lower than it was on primary cells, and

2) the low beam intensity on rechargeables appears to vary, it is not steady. It is not strobing, but the intensity wanders.

Is this normal, or is mine defective?

Thanks,

-- Alan


----------



## Magichunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine does the same thing.


----------



## Masque (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, I quite like that the low setting is finally LOW with rechargeables. Hopefully this is intentional and not a symptom of a problem.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Mar 29, 2008)

Been lurking here for a while and just picked up one of these on the strength of the above reviews as a new torch for EDC, so thanks a ton to all you wonderful folks and to adirondackdestroyer for the original review :twothumbs

Dave


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 29, 2008)

Although my SPY005 remains my favorite EDC, the P3D/Q5 and the P3D/Rebel are still my favorite commercial EDC's. For their unique combination of size, weight, runtime, brightness, levels and durability I haven't found anything superior.

Brightnorm


----------

